# Social Networking



## theraven (May 7, 2013)

So guys, after the success of the Flickr thread, we all had some lovely  new interactive followers and found interesting new people to follow.

So,  following that, I thought about all the bloggers, Facebookers,  Twitterers etc and thought it would be good to get more interactive  followers across all platforms!

The idea is I will post my links  to the ones I use, then if you are on them, and you are interested,  follow me, then post yours and I will follow you on the platforms I use.

Sound good? It's a nice way to get photography minded people following, sharing and boosting traffic.

Ways to follow Raven Photography

Blog -->Raven Photography UK | The mindless ramblings of a photographer, based in Staffordshire, UK.
Flickr -->Flickr: Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin's Photostream
Twitter -->https://twitter.com/jennatheraven
Tumblr -->Blog
Facebook -->https://www.facebook.com/ravenphotos


----------



## theraven (May 13, 2013)

No one?


----------



## JohnSam (May 13, 2013)

Yeah the idea is good, to follow the people on the social media our site will get the better traffic also.


----------



## amolitor (May 13, 2013)

I already have too much photography related content to follow. For me, the problem is not more content to read, but less.


----------



## sm4him (May 13, 2013)

I think most of mine is already in my signature.


----------



## ktan7 (May 15, 2013)

Mine is in my signature


----------

